# Let's go drink !



## Fedor

Hey everyone.

I met a group of Filipinos and I would like to ask them to join me for some drinks, basically I would like to tell them : let's go drink tonight !

Help would be much appreciated since I don't know Tagalog.

Gracias


----------



## confusednikki=)

hi Fedor,

Welcome!

*let's go drink tonight ! *

You can say *Tara! inom tayo mamayang gabi!* or 
*Inom tayo mamayang gabi!* will do.

But there might be other suggestions..

Hope it helps.


----------



## Fedor

Hey Nikki.

Thanks a lot for the quick reply. 

Héhé.

Good day to you.


----------



## confusednikki=)

Your welcome Fedor!


----------



## apsicle

My try: 

_Inuman tayo. _


----------



## iggyca

Would this work?

*Tagay tayo mamaya.*


----------



## kaosmax

@Fedor ... i always use Google Translate for these ... two alternatives were obtained in seconds as follows;

Would you like to go drinking tonight ? (the innocent approach) = Gusto mo bang pumunta inom ngayong gabi?

We should go drinking tonight! (the persuasive angle) Kami ay dapat pumunta inom ngayong gabi!

and come to think of it ... Ako kailangan ng isang inumin sa ngayon !

Max ^_~


----------



## Scherle

iggyca said:


> Would this work?
> 
> *Tagay tayo mamaya.*


 
I believe tagay is salitang kanto.


----------



## jeffnben

SLANG: Tagay tayong mamayang gabe! or toma/tumoma tayo mamayang gabe!


----------



## jeffnben

kaosmax said:


> @Fedor ... i always use Google Translate for these ... two alternatives were obtained in seconds as follows;
> 
> Would you like to go drinking tonight ? (the innocent approach) = Gusto mo bang pumunta inom ngayong gabi?
> 
> We should go drinking tonight! (the persuasive angle) Kami ay dapat pumunta inom ngayong gabi!
> 
> and come to think of it ... Ako kailangan ng isang inumin sa ngayon !
> 
> Max ^_~


 
Google is a good translator but not perfect.


innocent approach= Gusto/Nais mo bang uminom mamayang gabi?


persuasive= Tayo ay maginuman mamayang gabi! _*or*_ Dapat uminom tayo mamayang gabi!


----------



## Scherle

I agree with jeffnben.


----------

